
Twitter is ditching the 140 character limit - mandeepj
http://thenextweb.com/twitter/2015/09/29/twitter-is-reportedly-ditching-the-140-character-limit/
======
ratfacemcgee
twitter is removing what makes twitter twitter. next Facebook will remove
their like button.

